# Erste Android-App: setContentView(R.layout.main) funktioniert nicht



## Body (1. Mrz 2014)

Hallo zusammen

Entschuldig bitte, ich habe wohl zuerst in den Anfängerbereich gepostet, denke jedoch, dass es hier besser hinpasst (da es um Android-Apps geht).
Ich habe mir ein Buch gekauft (Android-Apps entwickeln für Einsteiger), bin jetzt total begeistert und motiviert eine App zu programmieren (natürlich anfangs eine sehr kleine). 
Ich habe mir Eclipse, Sdk usw. installiert, damit es mir möglich ist eine App zu entwickeln. 
Jedoch habe ich jetzt schon ein Problem, welches ich auch nicht per Google lösen konnte und hoffe darum hier bei den Profis Hilfe zu finden. 

(Siehe Bild). Ich habe nach einer Vorlage diesen Code geschrieben, jedoch erkennt es das Layout nicht. Also neben dem Code steht: 


```
setContentView(R.layout.main);
```

Multiple Markers at this line:
- R cannot be resolved to a variable
- main cannot be resolved or is not a field

Denn Import habe ich mit CTRL-Shift-O vorgenommen. 

Ich habe Eclipse schon geschlossen und wieder geöffnet und auch das Projekt gelöscht und erneut geschrieben, jedoch funktioniert es leider nicht. 

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?

Besten Dank und freundliche Grüsse
Nicolas

EDIT: Ich verwende Android 2.2 in Eclipse


----------



## Lodorvonhal (1. Mrz 2014)

Hallo Body,

Du hast die falsche Ressource importiert. Beim import der "R" Klasse hast Du die Android Bibliothek verwendet und nicht deine R.java aus deinem Projekt. Prüfe daher den ersten import in deiner Klasse.

Da Du bisher nur ein Package verwendest tippe ich mal das der import wie folgt ausehen könnte:


```
import de.androidnewcomer.saghallo.R
```

hier nochmal was zum nachlesen Accessing Resources | Android Developers

MFG
Lodorvonhal


----------



## Body (2. Mrz 2014)

Lieber Lodorvonhal

(kurz zur Info, der Thread steht auch noch unter Anfänger, da ich nicht wusste, wo hinstellen. Nicht dass ich hier mehrspurig fahre, ohne dass es die Personen wissen, sage natürlich wenn ich das Problem lösen konnte, was leider nicht der Fall ist.)

Ich dachte mir schon, dass der Import(pfad) falsch sein könnte. Im Übungsbuch ist dies so angegeben - wäre es auch möglich, dass man die Android Bibliothek verwendet, also so wie im Buch beschrieben?

Das ist richtig, ich verwende bis jetzt nur dieses package, nur leider funktionierte es mit deiner Zeile nicht. Ist der Pfad immer noch irgendwie falsch? Stimmt etwas mit dem res nicht? Kann er es nicht richtig abrufen?


Vielen Dank für den Link, ich habe ihn mir kurz angeschaut und werde dies morgen genau lesen. Super Link - Danke!!

MfG
Nicolas


----------



## Body (2. Mrz 2014)

Hier noch ein Bild der Situation inklusive Package Explorer und "Problem Fenster".  Danke!


----------



## Body (2. Mrz 2014)

Wegen der beschriebenen Fehlermeldung kann ich die Applikation nicht laufen lassen (Run as --> Android Application)


----------



## Lodorvonhal (2. Mrz 2014)

Hallo,

es könnte ein generelles Problem mit der R.java Datei sein.
Diese Datei sollte sich in dem Source Folder 'gen' befinden. Sie ist ein autogenerated File, welches vom System automatisch erstellt wird. In deinem Fall sollte diese Datei eine ID für dein Layout halten. 
Du kannst mal versuchen dein Projekt zu cleanen. 
Sollte diese Datei sich nicht erstellen kann dies an einem Syntaxfehler, z.b. in der Manifest Datei, liegen.
Dadurch wird das build des Projektes abgebrochen.

Prüfe diese Punkte mal.


----------



## Body (2. Mrz 2014)

Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe!! Das mit Clean habe ich auch mehrere Male ausprobiert. Jedoch nach ca. 5 Stunden, habe ich alles deinstalliert und wieder neu installiert. Irgendwie hatte es da ein Problem. Und nun funktioniert es endlich!!!!!! :toll:
Danke dir! :applaus: :toll:


----------

